# Need Driver For Lexmark X1240



## amun_re

I just bought a Lexmark X1240 ($29.88!) All-In-One Printer but can't find a driver for this particular model. I can't use my install disk as my CD Drive is on the blink and won't open. I've searched far and wide, but can't find this driver anywhere, even on Lexmarks tech support site. I downloaded a driver that works for the "Lexmark 1200 Series" which only includes 1250, 1270 and 1290, *not* 1240. This driver made my computer freeze up so after several episodes of this, I gave up and deleted the "Lexmark 1200 Series" driver (which is what the disk is named). Has anyone else had this problem? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance for your help. OH! I'm using Microsoft 2000 OS. I'm also using the latest version of the Firefox Browser, but I don't think that would make a difference?


----------



## Doby

I looked on the lexmark site too and could not find one for that model.

Have you tried here http://www.driverguide.com/


----------



## amun_re

I did check out driverguide.com and drew a blank there also. Perhaps this driver is very new, therefore not posted anywhere on the net yet. Thanks for the assistance, I will keep looking and hoping.


----------



## midaya13

hi amun_re, I got this printer recently, my computer or the printer giving me a "print spooler" error msg, think it was the computer, not the printer, I called Lexmarks customer support number on the install sheet that came with it, and spoke with a person who talked me through every step patiently, my computer was lagging badly), and it took a half hour or so, but voile', it works perfect now, so far a great machine, give Lexmark a call, that customer service tech was the most polite one I have ever talked to, my bet is they will solve your driver problem too. Best of luck to you.


----------



## amun_re

Thanks for the information midaya13. I returned this printer and got another brand. I didn't know that this printer "talked to you" when I purchased it. The issue turned out to be a conflict with my outdated sound card which caused my old computer to lock up when the voice was activated. The "Lexmark 1200 Series" driver works fine for the 1240 model.


----------



## pacerfan38

amun_re said:


> I just bought a Lexmark X1240 ($29.88!) All-In-One Printer but can't find a driver for this particular model. I can't use my install disk as my CD Drive is on the blink and won't open. I've searched far and wide, but can't find this driver anywhere, even on Lexmarks tech support site. I downloaded a driver that works for the "Lexmark 1200 Series" which only includes 1250, 1270 and 1290, *not* 1240. This driver made my computer freeze up so after several episodes of this, I gave up and deleted the "Lexmark 1200 Series" driver (which is what the disk is named). Has anyone else had this problem? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance for your help. OH! I'm using Microsoft 2000 OS. I'm also using the latest version of the Firefox Browser, but I don't think that would make a difference?


i found the dirver at lexmark.com took a little while because it only showed for the vista os.this will take right to the driver download it is for all 1200 series and it works
:grin:
http://downloads.lexmark.com/cgi-pe...65&searchLang=en&searchLang=en&os_group=WinXP


----------



## ms3bs

I downloaded those drivers and then after everything was running smoothly it gave me a rdkeycreate error something like that....:upset:


----------



## karinad

Hello, i found the driver at nodevice.com

If you need driver for Lexmark X1240 (windows XP)
http://www.nodevice.com/driver/X1250/get44581.html

If you need driver for Lexmark X1240 (Vista User)
http://www.nodevice.com/driver/X1250/get44583.html


----------



## batoloco789

somebody knows where I find driver for lexmark x1240 windows me


----------

